# Textro mini V Rx5 install on Ritchey cross Breakaway steel



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

So the cable guide pipe on these breaks exits to the side but the front and rear breaks have center pull fittings. I assume that in the rear, the center pull fitting is not used and the cable bypasses it and goes directly into the pipe. Is that right?

In the front, I suppose the bracket on the stem could be swiveled to the side so it is more over the right side and the cable guide pipe. Am I thinking about this correctly? Thanks.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Center pull fittings? Those are probably just fender mounts. The mini-v's have nothing to do with those.


----------



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

Headloss, that picture helps. The old breaks were center pull and there is a bracket welded into the frame, centered above to retract the breaks from the center. Your picture shows nicely that this center pull is bypassed. It looks like this happens in the front as well. Part of the headset has a fitting which allows the center pull. I guess what I have learned is that these mini V breaks are side pull not center pull. great


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's a TRP CX8.4 front mini-V setup.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Billrush said:


> Part of the headset has a fitting which allows the center pull. I guess what I have learned is that these mini V breaks are side pull not center pull. great


Now I follow you... the fitting is for use with a cantilever brake. Yep, just bypass it.


----------



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

Is there an issue with lack of adjusters on these brakes. I see you can buy noodles with adjusters and inline adjusters. They get mixed reviews. Anyone have a specific recommendations?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

My TRP CX8.4's came with the noodle adjuster, although I can't say that I'm fond of it. The adjuster that came stock on my Avid (full size) v-brakes was a much better product.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Jagwire makes some nice inline brake adjusters. Make sure you get the ones for brakes though.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

I did the same thing on my steel breakaway. Here's a crappy photo:

View attachment 310136


----------

